

Best Android Smartphones Of 2013 - kracalo
http://google.istant.info/2014/best-android-smartphones-of-2013-roundup/

======
onion2k
"best" in this context is obviously hugely subjective, but I'm disappointed
that it's just a list of flagship offerings from the biggest manufacturers. No
apparent consideration for more esoteric and interesting definitions of "best"
that could include handsets such as the Photon Q (has a slideout hardware
keyboard), Yotaphone (has a second e-ink display for ebook style 'always on'
things), or Moto G (insanely cheap for a smartphone).

The Android ecosystem is so much bigger than the marketing budgets of Samsung
and Sony might like to imply.

~~~
hanley
Did you read the article? Moto G was listed as #3 in their ranking.

------
ineov
great arcticle

